# Measuring Prodiamine WDG



## bassadict69

It just dawned on me when I opened my new prodiamine jug that measuring oz in a solid would probably be different than the little cup I use for liquids...or will 4 oz on my little measuring cup be correct? (this would be for just under 10k sq ft)


----------



## Kicker

technically, ounces by weight and liquid ounces are different. I've seen some people say that they are usually fairly close in measurement, but i have not tested that theory myself.

I use a kitchen scale to measure by weight, and a marked/dedicated vessel for liquid measurements.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

If you didn't have a scale I suppose you could count the # of teaspoons (15 for 10K)? This was pulled from the Prodiamine 65 WDG label.



I suppose 1.5 tsp = .4 oz?


----------



## CenlaLowell

First thing first you need to have a digital scale to weight the product. Here are the measurements.


----------



## bassadict69

I do not have a scale, and am not going back into town today but would love to get this stuff down today since it is my only day off until Thursday when we are headed out of town and it is supposed to rain most of the week.

Time to find a measuring spoon...


----------



## Ware

+1, a gram scale like this is cheap and great to have around.


----------



## samjonester

I measure weight with https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JTDG084/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1. 1g sensitivity and 11lb total weight. That means it works for small measurements in grams or ounces (like prodiamine WDG), all the way up to fertilizer & grass seed.


----------



## Movingshrub

I ended up buying another gram scale, to measure to the hundredth place. For me it's rare that I am measuring more than 100 grams but I've ran into multiple situations where I need to measure in hundredths of a gram. If you only need one, consider the one with the finer graduation.


----------



## bassadict69

I will be buying one, but had to measure using a measuring spoon this time.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I bought a scale off amazon, easy to determine exactly how much your using


----------



## walk1355

Holy s__t.

This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.

I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.

Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?


----------



## FlaDave

walk1355 said:


> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?


.83 oz of product per 1k is the max rate, 1.5 teaspoons is .4 oz. I'm not sure on the exact math but I would say you put down enough for 9-10 months of control but you didn't exceed the max rate. I'm not 100% on this.


----------



## walk1355

FlaDave said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?
> 
> 
> 
> .83 oz of product per 1k is the max rate, 1.5 teaspoons is .4 oz. I'm not sure on the exact math but I would say you put down enough for 9-10 months of control but you didn't exceed the max rate. I'm not 100% on this.
Click to expand...

Thanks. And this is also why on Saturday I ordered a digital scale just for measuring weight for these types of products. I already have a way to measure liquids.


----------



## FlaDave

walk1355 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?
> 
> 
> 
> .83 oz of product per 1k is the max rate, 1.5 teaspoons is .4 oz. I'm not sure on the exact math but I would say you put down enough for 9-10 months of control but you didn't exceed the max rate. I'm not 100% on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And this is also why on Saturday I ordered a digital scale just for measuring weight for these types of products. I already have a way to measure liquids.
Click to expand...

I misread your post, you put 25 tsp on your 4.2k front lawn I see. I was thinking it was over the entire 10k for some reason. You actually are twice the annual max rate on your front lawn. Not sure what kind of negative effects that will have but I think it's safe to assume there won't be any weeds germinating anytime soon. Apologies for the mix up.


----------



## adgattoni

walk1355 said:


> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?


One time I rinsed out my tank after applying pre-emergent and foolishly just dumped it into the yard. There was a 2' by 2' area that was yellow for a while but came back fairly quickly. Did not completely kill it. That was in the Spring though. IF you get any effects from it, you might have time to ride it out before dormancy.


----------



## walk1355

adgattoni said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?
> 
> 
> 
> One time I rinsed out my tank after applying pre-emergent and foolishly just dumped it into the yard. There was a 2' by 2' area that was yellow for a while but came back fairly quickly. Did not completely kill it. That was in the Spring though. IF you get any effects from it, you might have time to ride it out before dormancy.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm guessing the yearly max rates are for environmental reasons, not for turf damage. Don't get me wrong, I am very aware of the environmental impacts and that is why I purchased a scale for use going forward.


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> ...I'm guessing the yearly max rates are for environmental reasons, not for turf damage...


Prodiamine is a dinitroaniline (DNA) herbicide, which are known to cause root damage if over-applied:



> Mode of Action. The dinitroaniline herbicides are readily absorbed by roots and shoots, but undergo very limited if any translocation. Dinitroanilines inhibit root and shoot growth. Depending upon the species, root growth may be inhibited more than shoot growth. The mode of action of dinitroanilines is the inhibition of cell division. Inhibition of lateral root development and short, thickened, club-like roots that appear "pruned" are symptoms of dinitroaniline injury. source


----------



## walk1355

Ware said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm guessing the yearly max rates are for environmental reasons, not for turf damage...
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine is a dinitroaniline (DNA) herbicide, which are known to cause root damage if over-applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mode of Action. The dinitroaniline herbicides are readily absorbed by roots and shoots, but undergo very limited if any translocation. Dinitroanilines inhibit root and shoot growth. Depending upon the species, root growth may be inhibited more than shoot growth. The mode of action of dinitroanilines is the inhibition of cell division. Inhibition of lateral root development and short, thickened, club-like roots that appear "pruned" are symptoms of dinitroaniline injury. source
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. Am I in danger of seriously damaging my bermuda by this? Anything I can or should do?


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> Thanks Ware. Am I in danger of seriously damaging my bermuda by this? Anything I can or should do?


You'll probably be fine - bermuda is resilient. I would probably lay off of herbicides that use that mode of action for a bit.


----------



## walk1355

Ware said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ware. Am I in danger of seriously damaging my bermuda by this? Anything I can or should do?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably be fine - bermuda is resilient. I would probably lay off of herbicides that use that mode of action for a bit.
Click to expand...

Will do. I read through some of what you linked. I also have a soil that is mostly clay, so if I understood the document correctly, that should help me a little bit.

I wasn't planning on another application until late March 2019, right around when the Forsythias bloom in my area.


----------



## Bermbum

walk1355 said:


> Holy s__t.
> 
> This weekend I put down my prodiamine and thought I had converted it correctly, but if it's 15 level teaspoons for 10k sf. I way overapplied.
> 
> I put down 25 teaspoons on my front yard which is 4,200 sf. I used a granular in the back 4,700 sf that I had left over.
> 
> Being that I applied about 2x the max rate of prodiamine on my front yard, did I hurt anything?


I believe the "teaspoon" dosage chart mentioned a few posts back was for a 1 quart jar compatibility test. If you look at the lawn section of the label it states a rate of .36-.83oz/1000 for Bermuda. Convenienlty, if you look at the ornamentals section of the label it also states a rate of .36-.83 oz/1000 which is equivalent to 1 to 2.25 TABLEspoons. Doing a little googling, there are 3 teaspoons/tablespoon so if you applied 25 teaspoons to 4200 sqft, that's 8.33 tablespoons. Continuing with the math, 8.33/4.2 = 1.98 tablespoons per 1000 sqft. That's at the upper end of the range but less than the max. You should be good for awhile, maybe a small application late spring/early summer.

I just put down my fall app this evening. Meant to do it a couple weeks ago, but we've had so much rain I haven't had a real chance to do it until now. After seeing this thread, I got spooked and double/triple read that label. Sure hope I read it right! :lol:


----------



## randy

I've been applying 1tablespoon per 1000sqft each of the last three fall/spring/fall seasons. Bermuda filled in fine this last summer. You are A-ok


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I'm getting ready to spray mine and have been researching the measurements. I think I have this right. I don't have a gram scale yet so I will be using teaspoons. For 2 applications per year (fall and spring) it works out to 2.5 teaspoons per 1000 square feet. Mix that with whatever amount of water your calibrated sprayer needs to spray 1000 square feet. I use 1 gallon of water for 1000 square feet so I need 4 gallons of water and 10 teaspoons in my 4 gallon sprayer. Blue marker dye is option but I think I will be using it.


----------



## bassadict69

Big difference between 1 tsp /1000 and 2.5tsp / 1000...is that total for the year? or each application?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bassadict69 said:


> Big difference between 1 tsp /1000 and 2.5tsp / 1000...is that total for the year? or each application?


Per application. That is according to Do My Own Q&A section. It says that .185oz per thousand equals 1.1 teaspoons. The yearly max (.83oz) equals 4.98 teaspoons per thousand. Since I'm doing 2 applications I would put down 2.49 teaspoons per application. I'll see if I can link the page I was looking at.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Here you go:


----------



## FlaDave

Would someone with a gram scale be willing to weigh out a level teaspoon for clarification? Label says that 1.5 level teaspoons is .4oz. Domyown says something a bit different. It seems like that is the confusion here.


----------



## FlaDave

So I ordered the gram scale from amazon and weighed out a level teaspoon of qual-pro prodiamine 65wdg. I did several tests and the results were consistently 0.10-0.11 oz per teaspoon. So to get 0.4 oz you would need 4 teaspoons per 1000 sq ft. Does that sound about right? If that's true then I under applied since I only put down 1.5 teaspoons per 1000.




*edit*

I tested the scale on few US quarters and it weighed them accuately 5.6/5.7 grams or 0.20 ounces. Just to double check I tried my made in the USA stainless teaspoon and another teaspoon from miracle grow and I'm still getting 1 teaspoon of this product = 0.10/0.11 oz.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@bassadict69 
I created this chart to help sort it out a while back. It's for Fescue, which calls for the same dose as St Augustine with exception of this footnote "Use an initial rate of 0.75-1.5 lbs. / acre (0.28-0.55 oz./1000 sq. ft.) per application". The minimum is higher than for Fescue but the max is the same. That allows you to make another application at .28 oz per 1,000 sq. ft. within the next 12 months, which would be 8.281 milliliters or 1.68 teaspoons per 1,000 sq. ft. I'm going to start weighing this vs measuring. But then again, when they instruct you to measure in teaspoons I'm not sure how accurate it needs to be. I hope my math is correct...it's late.


----------



## Grass Clippins

FlaDave said:


> So I ordered the gram scale from amazon and weighed out a level teaspoon of qual-pro prodiamine 65wdg. I did several tests and the results were consistently 0.10-0.11 oz per teaspoon. So to get 0.4 oz you would need 4 teaspoons per 1000 sq ft. Does that sound about right? If that's true then I under applied since I only put down 1.5 teaspoons per 1000.


To get .4 oz you should just use your scale to weight out .4 oz vs using teaspoons. I'm not sure why they had to make these instructions so confusing. The .4 oz to 1.5 teaspoon is only for compatibility testing, they are saying to add 1.5 teaspoon to 1 quart of water with a proportion of everything else you plan to mix, if you plan on putting down 1 pound per acre. And...it's actually .367 oz per 1000 sq. ft at 1 pound per acre but it looks like they rounded it up to 1 decimal point. At your rate it looks like you put down .15 ounces per 1,000 sq ft. (.10+.05)? If so, that's lower than the min. application dose.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I put mine down yesterday at 2.5 teaspoons per 1000 mixed with 1 oz of simazine per 1000. Watering it in now. Fingers crossed I got it right.


----------



## bassadict69

Great info! Thanks guys!


----------



## ccanad

Here is a useful caluclator that @GrassDaddy put together.

https://www.grassdaddy.net/tools/prodiamine-calculator


----------



## bassadict69

Ware said:


> +1, a gram scale like this is cheap and great to have around.


I just got this scale in yesterday. I plan to measure out a tsp and then weigh it and see how far off with my application the other day. If I fell way short, I plan to apply the amount that I missed.

Sound like a good idea?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bassadict69 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1, a gram scale like this is cheap and great to have around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this scale in yesterday. I plan to measure out a tsp and then weigh it and see how far off with my application the other day. If I fell way short, I plan to apply the amount that I missed.
> 
> Sound like a good idea?
Click to expand...

Please let us know what you find. I'll be interested to see where my 2.5tsp comes out.


----------



## FlaDave

bassadict69 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1, a gram scale like this is cheap and great to have around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this scale in yesterday. I plan to measure out a tsp and then weigh it and see how far off with my application the other day. If I fell way short, I plan to apply the amount that I missed.
> 
> Sound like a good idea?
Click to expand...

That's what I did earlier in this post. I'm interested in seeing your results.


----------



## bassadict69

according to my scale...1 tsp = 0.11 oz


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bassadict69 said:


> according to my scale...1 tsp = 0.11 oz


Same as @FlaDave. Damn. That means I only put out .27oz. Looks like I will be spraying again in a month.


----------



## FlaDave

TN Hawkeye said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to my scale...1 tsp = 0.11 oz
> 
> 
> 
> Same as @FlaDave. Damn. That means I only put out .27oz. Looks like I will be spraying again in a month.
Click to expand...

Yeah I ended up spraying the remaining .25 oz right after I got the scale. Hopefully it adds to whatever I put down the week before? I will be measuring with the scale from now on. Really explains why I had so much weed pressure during the summer.


----------



## bassadict69

I'll be spraying again once this rain ends! Today is our first day with temps in the 50's and upper 40's at night so hopefully I am not too late.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlaDave said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to my scale...1 tsp = 0.11 oz
> 
> 
> 
> Same as @FlaDave. Damn. That means I only put out .27oz. Looks like I will be spraying again in a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I ended up spraying the remaining .25 oz right after I got the scale. Hopefully it adds to whatever I put down the week before? I will be measuring with the scale from now on. Really explains why I had so much weed pressure during the summer.
> If my understanding of the product is correct, if you put out a little above the minimum (.185oz) you will get about 3 months of coverage. I'm going to wait till around Thanksgiving and spray another 3 months worth. Hopefully that will get me to February when I will put down an accurate 6 month application. I believe a lot of people here do split fall apps on purpose. I just accidentally fell into that group. Another reason why I will be ordering a scale very soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## nymickey

Hey Everyone !!!
It's me again ... that Dumb Pollock from NY.
So I FINALLY applied Prodiamine WDG today as a pre-em for winter weeds as I was told to apply it when the soil temp is 70 degrees at 2in. below ground.
I used a blue dye with it and I have two pics to share ... not with me in it because I now look like Poppa Smurf !!!
The reason I am sending the pics is because I put in one tsp of the Prodiamine WDG and one tsp of the blue dye for each gallon of water. So far I went through 8 gallons of spray (ie. using a 4g sprayer that I filled up twice) and only covered a small patch of my lawn ( 14X26 or 364sq. ft.) and a small strip to the mailbox. So I'm thinking I'm putting it on too thick.
I'll be honest and tell you I did not calibrate my sprayer nor measure my property. I sprayed it on until the grass was nice and blue.

Should I have walked faster like those TruGreen / ChemLawn guys do? Are you supposed to just mist it on?

Thanks ... and feel free to lambaste me for not calibrating and measuring.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@nymickey So you put down 8 teaspoons or .88 oz per 364 square feet? According to the instructions you may only want to put down .55 oz per 1,000 square foot in the future (.83 annual max). I'm sure you'll be fine....yeah :?

At that rate you would have hit 2.42 oz per 1,000 square gaining yourself around 40 months of crabgrass control :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

@nymickey we all make mistakes. You'll definitely need to measure the lawn to know how much product you need. Then you'll need to calibrate your sprayer to determine what your dilution should be. Let us know if you have specific questions about how to accomplish either of those.


----------



## Movingshrub

nymickey said:


> Hey Everyone !!!
> It's me again ... that Dumb Pollock from NY.
> So I FINALLY applied Prodiamine WDG today as a pre-em for winter weeds as I was told to apply it when the soil temp is 70 degrees at 2in. below ground.
> I used a blue dye with it and I have two pics to share ... not with me in it because I now look like Poppa Smurf !!!
> The reason I am sending the pics is because I put in one tsp of the Prodiamine WDG and one tsp of the blue dye for each gallon of water. So far I went through 8 gallons of spray (ie. using a 4g sprayer that I filled up twice) and only covered a small patch of my lawn ( 14X26 or 364sq. ft.) and a small strip to the mailbox. So I'm thinking I'm putting it on too thick.
> I'll be honest and tell you I did not calibrate my sprayer nor measure my property. I sprayed it on until the grass was nice and blue.
> 
> Should I have walked faster like those TruGreen / ChemLawn guys do? Are you supposed to just mist it on?
> 
> Thanks ... and feel free to lambaste me for not calibrating and measuring.


Try thinking of it this way - You have a can of spray paint. Your goal is to spray the entire can evenly over the area you are trying to paint. The can is sized EXACTLY for the area you are painting, in terms of contents. For painting, you can do a bunch of small light coats to ensure you get good coverage. However, you wouldn't spray the  out it and lay on a super thick coat of spray paint at the beginning, because it's either going to be too think and look like junk, or you're going to run out of paint before you're done covering the area, neither of which you want. I think you did the second.
.
You're applying a chemical that needs to be evenly applied across the area. Your goal is to use enough water, to sufficiently dilute it, to spray the entire yard, but whether you use four gallons or fourth gallons, the water is just the carrier to apply the product.

It looks like you're applying 1.5lb per 367sqft/4.5lb per 1,000 sqft, which is about twice the annual limit. Calling @Tellycoleman on root pruning pre em overdose.

So, here is the take away, you either need to walk WAY faster, reduce the spray output somehow, or use less prodiamine per four gallon mix.

Also, why did you go for one tsp per tank? That amount is actually okay, when spread over 1,000 sqft, vs, what sounds like two tsp, spread over 300-400 sqft.


----------



## Tellycoleman

You must calibrate 
You must
You must. 
You are lucky it's a fall application and not a spring app like me. 
Hopefully a lot of it will be gone before spring and summer growth. You might get a later than usual green up in that area because of reduced root growth due to root clubbing.

Do that in the spring time and your in for a bad growing season. Trust me I know
P.s. the goal is not to saturate the plants but apply an even coat. For the most part if you spray over the same area twice it's too much.


----------



## thegrassfactor

nymickey said:


> Hey Everyone !!!
> It's me again ... that Dumb Pollock from NY.
> So I FINALLY applied Prodiamine WDG today as a pre-em for winter weeds as I was told to apply it when the soil temp is 70 degrees at 2in. below ground.
> I used a blue dye with it and I have two pics to share ... not with me in it because I now look like Poppa Smurf !!!


Buddy, I'll let everyone else tell you all about calibration and risk and such, but I'll tell you right now, I love you to the ends of the Earth for your can do mentality.

As hard as this made me laugh, I hope one day we can sit down over a beer and tell war stories about our careers.

I am now your biggest fan. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm kinda meh about the prodiamine. I've accidentally over-applied at 2X max recommended rate and got away with it, but the OVERSPRAY, LOL. Hope the spouse has a sense of humor, mine, not so much. Thanks for the chuckle. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnP

@nymickey I hope this experience doesn't put you off doing it again. We've all made mistakes along the way, everyone here can relate to a time they misjudged and had an awesome story for the future.


----------



## weevil07

Revisiting this for you large area guys. I ran out of Alion so I had to start with the Prodiamine. I noticed the "Do My Own" answer above but it just didn't seem right to me. I found this thread and it appears my suspicions were correct.

I measured out a pound of product and it came to about 24 fluid ounces. Pretty close to converting the teaspoons out but on a larger scale. I used a Hornady scale I use for gunpowder. Happy spraying


----------



## Kballen11

I have literally always thought it was talking about liquid oz..... oops :shock:! I've never hurt anything but I can assure you I will never forget that again haha!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Kballen11 said:


> I have literally always thought it was talking about liquid oz..... oops :shock:! I've never hurt anything but I can assure you I will never forget that again haha!


I reread this thread 5 times and still f-Ed it up. Luckily I was on the low side. I thought I was putting down 8 tbs but only put down 4 tbs. I know I know get a gram scale. I have one but I'm pretty sure my wife is dealing drugs. :?


----------



## Grass Clippins

TN Hawkeye said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally always thought it was talking about liquid oz..... oops :shock:! I've never hurt anything but I can assure you I will never forget that again haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I reread this thread 5 times and still f-Ed it up. Luckily I was on the low side. I thought I was putting down 8 tbs but only put down 4 tbs. I know I know get a gram scale. I have one but I'm pretty sure my wife is dealing drugs. :?
Click to expand...

Oh man that's funny :lol: It only takes a few months to forget every from last season. I was rereading some of my comments in this thread thinking "I don't remember writing that... did I write that?"


----------



## Suaverc118

Damnit, wasn't paying attention and looked at the wrong page. I saw 1.5 tablespoons was equivalent to the lower dosage. I mixed it with 2 gallons of water to cover 2000 sqft.
Soooo, what are my options now? I'm assuming I've met the max already, maybe beyond??


----------



## cldrunner

Suaverc118 said:


> Damnit, wasn't paying attention and looked at the wrong page. I saw 1.5 tablespoons was equivalent to the lower dosage. I mixed it with 2 gallons of water to cover 2000 sqft.
> Soooo, what are my options now? I'm assuming I've met the max already, maybe beyond??


If you mixed 1.5 tablespoons for 2,000 sq ft. I think you are way under the max rate for bermuda. You only put down .27 oz of active ingrediant per 1,000. Recommendation: Buy a cheap digital food scale :

https://www.amazon.com/GreaterGoods-Digital-Kitchen-Multifunction-Measures/dp/B01JTDG084/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=digital+food+scale&qid=1582676761&sr=8-5

You need 5.5 tablespoons (2.25 X 2.0) for 2,000 ft. or 1.66 oz on the digital scale. Looks like you can put down 4 tablespoons for the 2,000 ft and still be ok for the .83 oz limit. I can tell you that I have gone heavier with prodiame and seen no negative results except less weeds!!


----------



## Suaverc118

cldrunner said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, wasn't paying attention and looked at the wrong page. I saw 1.5 tablespoons was equivalent to the lower dosage. I mixed it with 2 gallons of water to cover 2000 sqft.
> Soooo, what are my options now? I'm assuming I've met the max already, maybe beyond??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mixed 1.5 tablespoons for 2,000 sq ft. I think you are way under the max rate for bermuda. You only put down .27 oz of active ingrediant per 1,000. Recommendation: Buy a cheap digital food scale :
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GreaterGoods-Digital-Kitchen-Multifunction-Measures/dp/B01JTDG084/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=digital+food+scale&qid=1582676761&sr=8-5
> 
> You need 5.5 tablespoons (2.25 X 2.0) for 2,000 ft. or 1.66 oz on the digital scale. Looks like you can put down 4 tablespoons for the 2,000 ft and still be ok for the .83 oz limit. I can tell you that I have gone heavier with prodiame and seem no negative results except less weeds!!
Click to expand...

 So it's safe to say I can apply another application in about a couple weeks or so?
Also, if I apply a liquid aerate, should I do it before I put down Prodiamine again, or does it matter since it's not actually a aerator doing the job?


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Suaverc118 Interesting question regarding liquid aerating and prodiamine. I was thinking about that the other day, if liquid aeration is so effective then you would think it would disrupt the soil and effect the pre-m weed barrier. That being said... the GCI program applies Air8 shortly after prodiamine and Pete doesn't seem to have weed issues in his yard. My conclusion is that liquid aeration is not at all what it's advertised to be.


----------



## cldrunner

Suaverc118 said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, wasn't paying attention and looked at the wrong page. I saw 1.5 tablespoons was equivalent to the lower dosage. I mixed it with 2 gallons of water to cover 2000 sqft.
> Soooo, what are my options now? I'm assuming I've met the max already, maybe beyond??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mixed 1.5 tablespoons for 2,000 sq ft. I think you are way under the max rate for bermuda. You only put down .27 oz of active ingrediant per 1,000. Recommendation: Buy a cheap digital food scale :
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GreaterGoods-Digital-Kitchen-Multifunction-Measures/dp/B01JTDG084/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=digital+food+scale&qid=1582676761&sr=8-5
> 
> You need 5.5 tablespoons (2.25 X 2.0) for 2,000 ft. or 1.66 oz on the digital scale. Looks like you can put down 4 tablespoons for the 2,000 ft and still be ok for the .83 oz limit. I can tell you that I have gone heavier with prodiame and seem no negative results except less weeds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's safe to say I can apply another application in about a couple weeks or so?
> Also, if I apply a liquid aerate, should I do it before I put down Prodiamine again, or does it matter since it's not actually a aerator doing the job?
Click to expand...

I would get the rest of the prodiamine out as soon as possible. Since you put down an amount that probably will not have much effectiveness I would put it all down now especially with the warmer weather. I always try to get it down prior to February 15th each year. I have no idea about the Air 8 question.


----------



## Suaverc118

Thank you @cldrunner


----------



## Khs2424

Sorry to kinda hijack this post but, I had a question about prodiamine and excessive rainfall.

I sprayed out an application at a rate of .18oz/1000 sqft this past weekend. This should have covered my bermuda for about 3 months, if my math is correct. Well this week, here in Central Alabama, we've had about +5 inches of rain. Yes, in just 3-4 days! My question is, is my application pretty much gone? Do I need to maybe reapply or just fight weeds for 3 months until my next scheduled app? Thanks!


----------



## Gilley11

If you wanted to be safe you could also apply Isoxaben. Isoxaben as a different mode of action then Prodiamine so you wouldn't be doubling up on the root pruners.


----------

